
[3rd Party Survey] Millennials Support Milo Yiannopoulos (vs protesters) - xanderatallah
https://whatsgoodly.com/trump/analyze/milo
======
dv_dt
I think the headline is misleading, the poll question is:

Protesting Milo Yiannopoulos: Good for them vs Ridiculous

And ridiculous is winning, but it is quite possible to think that the protest
was ridiculous while disagreeing with Yiannopoulos.

~~~
dragonwriter
No, it's even farther off; you've still confused the spun title of the page
with the actual question, which is listed _below_ the graph showing the
offered responses a d the results; the question is "UC Berkeley students
violently protesting a controversial conservative figure speaking at their
school?"

Even most of the protestors opposed the small violent group, it's probably
more accurate to summarize the result as "Millennials oppose violence in
political protests."

Of course, it's clear that it was framed to get a certain response that would
then be spun to mean something completely different as pure political
propaganda.

~~~
dv_dt
And even that question blaming UC Berkeley students is wrong too, as it is not
clear at all exactly who were were the violent protesters.

